
Ask HN: In HN threads is it possible to prevent long URLs from being truncated? - remar
Forgive me if this is very trivial as I&#x27;m not very &#x27;web-dev-literate&#x27;...<p>I like to save HN comments for personal reference and usually just cherry-pick and manually highlight+copy them into my personal notes.<p>Comments with long URLs will end up being displayed and subsequently copied as:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;example.com&#x2F;some-very-long-url-that-ge...<p>Was wondering if there&#x27;s a simple way (custom css&#x2F;js?) to force these long URLs from not being truncated in order to make manual copying easier.
======
mimixco
How about right-click and choose Copy Link Address?

~~~
remar
Right, but I'd prefer not to have to do that if a comment cites multiple links
that I want to queue for later.

